# Verbindungsprobleme



## am0n (11. Juni 2005)

Hallo,
ich hab ein riesen Problem und wäre jedem Lösungsvorschlag sehr dankbar.
Ich habe drei PCs an meinem Router (Level One FBR1405-TX) angeschlossen.
Ich kann Problemlos mit allen dreien ins Internet gehen, keine Probleme!(DSL 1000 Flatrate + Fastpath , Flatrate von Tiscali)

Wenn ich nun auf zwei PCs Spiele starte (hier Call of Duty und CS:Source) und versuche parallel Online zu zocken verliere ich in beiden Games die Verbindung (999 Ping) oder der Ping steigt ins "Unzockbare" (150-900). Der Ping steigt auch, wenn ich auf einem PC eine größere Internetseite lade und auf dem anderen spiele. Auch wenn einer der beiden bzw drei PCs herunterlädt, das ist jedoch normal damit hab ich kein Problem .

Aber es muss doch möglich sein, dass wir parallel 2 verschiedene Spiele online spielen können! ...Hat jemand eine Idee was wir tun könnten  ICH wäre wirklich sehr dankbar, da mich das Problem schon seit längerem extrem nervt.

Vielen Dank!

gruß Amon


----------



## ChrisDongov (12. Juni 2005)

Hi,

ich würde mal auf ein NAT Problem bei deinem Router tippen. Der schafft es vielleicht nciht die vielen ankommenden Pakete die die beiden Spiele verursachen so schnell an den richtigen PC zu routen.

Da kann ein Firmwareupdate oder eine geänderte Firmware die mehr NATs erlaubt helfen.


----------



## am0n (13. Juni 2005)

Hey..

<<Rank Grünschnabel.. was ist NAT  ich werd mich mal nach einem firmeware update umschauen und mich hier wieder melden..


----------



## hpvw (13. Juni 2005)

Auch ein Grünschnabel kann bei Google NAT eingeben 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Network_Address_Translation

Ich bin auch nicht so vermessen, bei denjenigen, die von dieser Forensoftware als Grünschnabel tituliert werden, davon auszugehen, dass sie keine Ahnung haben.
Man kommt ja i.d.R mit einem Problem hierher, was man in einem Themengebiet hat, mit dem man sich beschäftigt.
Die Forensoftware weiß schließlich nur, wann Du Dich registriert und wieviele Beiträge Du geschrieben hast, nicht, wie lange Du schon programmierst, 3d-Modelle erstellst oder Netzwerke einrichtest.

Also nicht traurig sein, wenn Du eine Erklärung nicht verstehst, einfach nochmal nachfragen (zunächst bei Google, dann hier).

Und übrigends: Herzlich Willkommen!

Gruß hpvw


----------

